# Best setup from the last 17 years.



## JVR1987 (1/12/20)

Hi forumites.

So the first ecigarette came into existence 17 years ago in 2003.

So lets have some fun.

What is the best mod, atty, pod, or setup you have ever tried or owned.

Surprise me with some vintage I have probably never even heard of. 

1..2..3.. lets go?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

Stratum V4, Dvarw DL, Fisher Alien, Mavaton X, Siam Drip Tip, Sony VTC6 and Red Pill inside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DougP (1/12/20)

This was my favourite combo. 
These mods and RTA's were rock solid and the RBA dec was great.
Us "old boys club" will all definitely remember these as they were the go-to combo in those days 







Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 10 | Winner 4


----------



## JVR1987 (1/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum V4, Dvarw DL, Fisher Alien, Mavaton X, Siam Drip Tip, Sony VTC6 and Red Pill inside.
> View attachment 215606


Damn that is pwetty! Brilliant setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DougP (1/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum V4, Dvarw DL, Fisher Alien, Mavaton X, Siam Drip Tip, Sony VTC6 and Red Pill inside.
> View attachment 215606


Skipper see my post ...the Dvarw reminds me so much of that subtank mini RTA...
The Dec and wicking is almost the same 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (1/12/20)

Nothing best, but vintage... you used to get fake smokes at the petrol station for R100 they looked like a smoke and I THINK the only juice you could get back then was liqua. the end lit up. Bout 10 years ago I think I bought one  Sorry for no pic but I actually remember tossing it out last year

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/12/20)

DougP said:


> This was my favourite combo.
> These mods and RTA's were rock solid and the RBA dec was great.
> Us "old boys club" will all definitely remember these as they were the go-to combo in those days
> 
> ...




The subtank mini was one of my favourites. It took vaping to the sub-ohm level. I used my first subtank on the Kangertech Kbox.






This mod came out in 2015. It put out max 40W and could handle coils as low as 0.4Ohms.

It was a truly great little mod. Rugged, simple, and reliable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/12/20)

DougP said:


> This was my favourite combo.
> These mods and RTA's were rock solid and the RBA dec was great.
> Us "old boys club" will all definitely remember these as they were the go-to combo in those days
> 
> ...



Was such a banger of a setup, really miss mine. Wish I could get my hands on one again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marechal (2/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (2/12/20)

Not the best, but certainly the ones that contributed to me staying off the stinkies. 10W mod and the Justfog tiny tank. 36mg nic Hell high menthol.

It worked and that is all that matters. Still have two of them and they still work perfectly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/20)

Are we sure that it's only 17 years? 

*https://www.smithsonianmag.com/inno...ette-went-up-in-smoke-50-years-ago-180970730/*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/12/20)

My first Reo Mini I bought from Uncle @Rob Fisher was a game changer for me back in the day, so not saying its the best. But for me personally Reo's in their time was one of the best devices you could own.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JVR1987 (2/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Are we sure that it's only 17 years?
> 
> *https://www.smithsonianmag.com/inno...ette-went-up-in-smoke-50-years-ago-180970730/*


They have been around for longer in various forms. But the modern vaping culture really took off and started in 2003 and grew from there. But yeah if you want to get technical you can call it earlier. Also saw this on a documentary on Netflix.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_cigarette

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JVR1987 (2/12/20)

Some cracker setups. No one else? Waiting for @KZOR with his Tauren Beest...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (2/12/20)

DougP said:


> This was my favourite combo.
> These mods and RTA's were rock solid and the RBA dec was great.
> Us "old boys club" will all definitely remember these as they were the go-to combo in those days
> 
> ...


I have both colours pictured apart from the Black is now bare metal but the White is pristine, also got the tank but in a cyan colour! I love looking at old posts to bring back memories and see how vaping has moved on so for example on this forum i often start on page one of https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-1192#post-890802 and look at all the stuff that was around nearly 8 years ago, brings back memories!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP (3/12/20)

Timwis said:


> I have both colours pictured apart from the Black is now bare metal but the White is pristine, also got the tank but in a cyan colour! I love looking at old posts to bring back memories and see how vaping has moved on so for example on this forum i often start on page one of https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-1192#post-890802 and look at all the stuff that was around nearly 8 years ago, brings back memories!!!!!!!


I still maintain that subtank mini RTA with the RBA dec can match, and in some cases out perform, some of today's best single coil RTA's.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/12/20)

DougP said:


> I still maintain that subtank mini RTA with the RBA dec can match, and in some cases out perform, some of today's best single coil RTA's.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Look what I dug up today @DougP!


Now to find the RBA, it's around here somewhere...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP (5/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Look what I dug up today @DougP!
> View attachment 215930
> 
> Now to find the RBA, it's around here somewhere...


I got three Rba's here..shout if you want one 
If you wanna get rid of that RTA I have first dibs 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/12/20)

DougP said:


> I got three Rba's here..shout if you want one
> If you wanna get rid of that RTA I have first dibs
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Found one in a billet Boro tank. Will give it a shot tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (6/12/20)

Still using a Sub tank mini with a trinity glass on a pico as my daily work horse . Still a brilliant set up. I remember feeling like a meneer the first time I successfully built on the rba deck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

